# Remove sod before pouring concrete?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

ETex2 -

Get a new contractor. That is the stupidest thing I have heard and would not be allowed under any specifications.

If you have a problem with the slab or garage, will he come back and pull out the sod from under the slabs?

I think he was just just trying to be proverbial "low bidder" to offer a second rate job and might not be around when the problems show up.

You may already have problems with your soil and his suggestion make things worse.

Dick


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Good grief. concretemasonry said all that needs be said in the first 4 words.

Then find a contractor that will bring in compactable construction sand after the sod is completely removed so when your clay / gumbo soil cracks during droughts the structures will be more stable.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So what happens when all the old grass and top soil start to decompose?
Taken the time to look at the hundreds of other post on this and all the other websites about failing slabs?
Every single one was caused improper prep.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not only the grass but all the topsoil needs to be removed down to a solid stable base and then filled with compacted material suitable for the job.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Always a great idea to let us in on where your are.
Different locations, different ways of doing things.
No matter where you are I just can not imagine not getting rid of the top soil.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

joed said:


> Not only the grass but all the topsoil needs to be removed down to a solid stable base and then filled with compacted material suitable for the job.


This is where the pickle jar soil test tells us how much organic material is present along with how much sand, silt and clay. Organic matter that eventually decomposes isn't good.


----------



## ETex2 (Jan 18, 2009)

When I googled this question, I think about half the advice and websites I went to said it wasn't necessary to remove the sod. That's why I decided to come here where the pros hang out. :vs_karate:

Like I said, this is in the Dallas area and the soil tends to move enough as it is. A decent sod cutter should be cheap enough to rent. Good advice and thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry ETex2, sod cutters leave enough Stolens to regenerate a new crop of commercial sod. Your project needs Stolens, roots and all removed.


----------



## ETex2 (Jan 18, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Sorry ETex2, sod cutters leave enough Stolens to regenerate a new crop of commercial sod. Your project needs Stolens, roots and all removed.


At the risk of sounding stupid, "Stolens" ??? Is that topsoil with seeds and roots, etc.?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ETex2 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, "Stolens" ??? Is that topsoil with seeds and roots, etc.?




He just spelled it wrong,should be Stolons.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Should have been Rhizomes too. :biggrin2: Google them both and googlen doesn't care about spling.


----------

